# Isis Pharmaceuticals Test Enanthate



## Brandon91 (Dec 12, 2012)

This brand is IMO good to go


----------



## rAJJIN (Dec 13, 2012)

Nice looking product


----------



## striffe (Dec 13, 2012)

rAJJIN said:


> Nice looking product



I was thinking the same thing. The Italians make good looking cars, good looking girls, and i guess good looking gear too.


----------



## Brandon91 (Dec 13, 2012)

It is nicely packaged and labeled, it does what it says on the tin too. Works just fine  

As for the being made on Italy part, I think otherwise I think it's British


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 17, 2012)

Looks good to me aye. You tryin it or just asking?


----------



## Brandon91 (Dec 17, 2012)

Ironbuilt said:


> Looks good to me aye. You tryin it or just asking?



Just finished a bottle about 5 minutes ago, it's stings sometimes and can give me moderate pip but seems to do its job just fine, oil is nice and thin


----------

